# BMW Dent before and after PDR



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I was gutted to have dented my BMW with the door of my other car ! Silly mistake which i thought may mean that the only remedy was repainting. Anyway i took it to DentMagic of Bristol and an hour later it was gone. Bearing in mind the dent was right on an edge, this was amazing.
Great work and i still have original paint !
Highly recommend them.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks a good job. I've seen PDR guys not so keen to tackle dents on swage lines. 

Too many people run to bodyshops first and end up having unnessary work done.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Looks a good job. I've seen PDR guys not so keen to tackle dents on swage lines.
> 
> Too many people run to bodyshops first and end up having unnessary work done.


Is there any good PDR guys in Aberdeen area Kerr?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Is there any good PDR guys in Aberdeen area Kerr?


I have read numerous recommendations from people, including Polished Bliss, for Martin at Dent Devils.

However other people find him hard to get hold of. He also cherry picks the easy stuff was the general consensus.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

The same Company helped me when a Conker landed on the roof ! It dented the folding Aluminium panel and they couldn't get behind it so they used the Glue pull method. The result was complete success.
I hope nothing else happens !


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

Just out of interest how much does it cost to have such a repair carried out? My wife has 2 door dents in the side of her car I'm thinking of having done.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I had 2 dents done on the wifes Fiesta by Dent Aid in Staffordshire, one was on a crease and the other near to the door handle.
He was on my drive about 2 hours and charged me £40...cant even see where they were very pleased.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

2 hours!! Jesus how can he make a living!


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Hoped to have a dent removed from my Volvo's rear bumper by PDR, but couldn't find anyone to do it on plastic.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

plastic is easier compared to metal.. better to get it sorted sooner rather than later though.. where are you based??


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, that's come out really well and I'd be over the moon with that result


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

pdrpaul said:


> plastic is easier compared to metal.. better to get it sorted sooner rather than later though.. where are you based??


West Herts, between Aylesbury and Hemel. Thanks, but I've taken it to two PDR specialists, and both refused to do it as they couldn't guarantee the paint wouldn't delaminate from the plastic. Both said it's a 'normal' rub down, fill and paint job, therefore lots of £££s.

As there are only two small (1p piece size) dents on the corner, and it's a non metallic colour, they are hardly noticeable, so I'm resigned to living with it rather than risk making it worse.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

PDR is not possible not plastic panels.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice job !


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Is there any good PDR guys in Aberdeen area Kerr?


Yes - Martin Burke of Dent Devils Aberdeen - did da superb job on my car a few years ago . - hopefully he is still around as I can highly recommend him .


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Turned out well,you must be pleased as mentioned before a few people would walk away,that chappie needs a tap on the back,a "sweet job".


----------

